# cottage cheese toes



## pirlary

Hi everybody!

I'm translating a graphic novel and I'm stuck with the expression "cottage cheese toes". The book is a very ironical memoir about a woman coping with infertility and depression. Right at the beginning, she says she takes medication for depression whose side effects include: dry mouth, vivid dreams, lethargy, anxiety, insomnia, depression, clairvoyance, tummy hair growth and *cottage cheese toes*. It's clearly sarcastic, but how does it actually mean? Is she alluding to the smell or to something else?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Einstein

Difficile sapere. Il "cottage cheese" (fiocchi di latte) non è il formaggio più puzzolente; potrebbe essere riferito invece all'aspetto?


----------



## Peninsular

They're not speaking about the skin being 'coddly' are they, when after you leave your fingers or toes in water they become... I don't know, _raggrinziti_?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I did a little research and found not many references, but one reference suggested that it was a yeast infection on the toes. Yuck!


----------



## gandolfo

AlabamaBoy said:


> I did a little research and found not many references, but one reference suggested that it was a yeast infection on the toes. Yuck!Super Yuck


Hi AB
That's what came straight into my mind before I read your post.....athlete's foot: piede d'atleta.....


----------



## Peninsular

of course - Athlete's foot!


----------



## You little ripper!

Here's  an image. It looks a bit like cottage cheese.


----------



## Matrap

Oh please Charles. Next time put a "parental advisory-explicit images" warning!


----------



## You little ripper!

Matrap said:


> Oh please Charles. Next time put a "parental advisory-explicit images" warning!


I was going to put _not for the faint-hearted_ in brackets, Matrap, but I decided against it (I'm a natural therapist so ne ho visto di tutti i colori, or maybe it's because I like to shock ).


----------



## pirlary

Ok, since I'm very sensitive to any kind of disease, I didn't watch the image, but I trust you if you are sure that it is the athlete's foot. I imagined it was that yellowish flaky skin between the toes which is probably the same thing as the athlete's foot. But, if I'm not mistaken, _cottage cheese toes_ is just the way *she* calls it and not its actual name, so I'd translate it with "piedi ricottosi". What do you think?


----------



## Einstein

pirlary said:


> Ok, since I'm very sensitive to any kind of disease, I didn't watch the image, but I trust you if you are sure that it is the athlete's foot. I imagined it was that yellowish flaky skin between the toes which is probably the same thing as the athlete's foot. But, if I'm not mistaken, _cottage cheese toes_ is just the way *she* calls it and not its actual name, so I'd translate it with "piedi ricottosi". What do you think?


I think that's a good translation. Or is "piedi di ricotta" possible?


----------



## You little ripper!

Why are we translating it 'piedi', when the English phrase is _cottage cheese toes_? Is the literal translation awkward?


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> Why are we translating it 'piedi', when the English phrase is _cottage cheese toes_? Is the literal translation awkward?


I think that's the problem. In English it's a simple word but in Italian it's _dita dei piedi_. But maybe we could say say "piedi con dita di ricotta"...?


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> I think that's the problem. In English it's a simple word but in Italian it's _dita dei piedi_. But maybe we could say say "piedi con dita di ricotta"...?


Good thinking, Number 99!


----------



## pirlary

Well, that's a point, but first of all _piedi con dita di ricotta _non suona in italiano, and secondly it's a graphic novel which means the sentence must fit into a baloon so I need to use an expression as short as possible. But thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Lorena1970

pirlary said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> dry mouth, vivid dreams, lethargy, anxiety, insomnia, depression, clairvoyance, tummy hair growth and *cottage cheese toes*. .



Considering the list (secchezza delle fauci, intensa attività onirica, letargia, insonnia, depressione, preveggenza, crscita di peli sul ventre) I would tend to translate it with "piede d'atleta" even though it probably doesn't render the same irony "cottage cheese toes" does. Together with all the other symptoms, it is anyway quite funny! Differently, maybe "_*piede di ricotta*_" is short enough to suit the baloon?


----------



## You little ripper!

pirlary said:


> Well, that's a point, but first of all _piedi con dita di ricotta _non suona in italiano, and secondly it's a graphic novel which means the sentence must fit into a baloon so I need to use an expression as short as possible. But thank you for your suggestions.


In that case 'piedi ricottosi' sounds like the best option to me.


----------



## BristolGirl

Hi -  I think it refers to the stuff between your toes (known as toe-jam or cheese) yuck !!!!!
Don't quite know how to put this but it also makes me think of  'cottage cheese' used as an adjective to describe a 'discharge' as gynaecologists would know !!
What would we say to convey the same 'gunk' in Italian ??


----------



## gandolfo

BristolGirl said:


> Hi -  I think it refers to the stuff between your toes (known as toe-jam or cheese) yuck !!!!!
> Don't quite know how to put this but it also makes me think of  'cottage cheese' used as an adjective to describe a 'discharge' as gynaecologists would know !!
> What would we say to convey the same 'gunk' in Italian ??



Hi bristol I believe some people say "formaggio" yuckity yuck.....


----------



## You little ripper!

BristolGirl said:


> Don't quite know how to put this but it also makes me think of  'cottage cheese' used as an adjective to describe a 'discharge' as gynaecologists would know !!


 Leukorrhea perhaps?


----------



## gandolfo

Charles Costante said:


> Leukorrhea perhaps?



Thank god it wasn't a photo Chas


----------



## BristolGirl

Indeed Charles, but since in this case the woman is being ironic and mixing metaphors by equating toe cheese with other discharges familiar to her, how do we convey the same in Italian? Using formaggio as Gandy suggested. I don't think 'piedi con perdite di formaggio' would work somehow !!!!


----------



## byrne

Charles Costante said:


> Leukorrhea perhaps?



At least you didn't post images this time Charles but _not for the faint-hearted_ in brackets ci stava bene anche qui!


----------



## byrne

Ok, without going into medical specifics which the original doesn't, I thought of (smell and texture) very sweaty feet i.e. a bit foamy... Can you say piedi schiumosi / con schiuma in Italian?


----------



## BristolGirl

It's not the smell it's the texture and appearance - the formaggio between the toes. Piedi formaggiosi ???!!!!


----------



## Lorena1970

byrne said:


> Can you say piedi schiumosi



I like it!


----------



## You little ripper!

byrne said:


> At least you didn't post images this time Charles but _not for the faint-hearted_ in brackets ci stava bene anche qui!


It seems to me that you're all a bunch of wimps! 

There's one Google listing for 'piedini ricottosi', so someone is thinking on the same lines as pirlary, who suggested  'piedi ricottosi'.


----------



## You little ripper!

BristolGirl said:


> It's not the smell it's the texture and appearance - the formaggio between the toes. Piedi formaggiosi ???!!!!


There are 178 Google listings for piedi formaggiosi so that could also work.


----------



## luway

Okay, I did not find the boldness to check out CC's links, but I think I got what we are talking about here... and if so, sincerely I have to say that if I read 'piedi formaggiosi' in my mind I would not envision that kind of result. 'Piedi ricottosi' instead would make me put together something probably similar. But I'd agree also with what Lorena -I think- said: all the other 'items' in the list are not that 'creative', so reading that all of a sudden would sound weird, to me. Eventhough, who knows, perhaps that's just the effect the writer was looking for..? (I attended a seminar with an Italian writer, once, who is great as a humorist, and I remember he said he uses long lists with just one odd thing in them because that works as what S. Freud called 'motto di spirito'... then, it could just be that this was the author's intention )


----------



## BristolGirl

Dear Luway,
 We all know the problem with translation is more often than not that we don't get satisfactory results - this is so true when conveying humour. In this case we also have a mixed metaphor effect. May I be boring and go through it all over again ?? Stop here the weak and faint-hearted !! 
 Pirlary knew this and said right from the start that the novel is graphic, an ironical memoir of a woman coping with, and being treated for, infertility and depression. So she's seeing doctors, particularly gynaecologists and she's had enough. Taking medication for depression with one of the side effects being 'depression' shows how sarcastic she's being !! The very last side effects on the list are a crescendo of sarcasm with her being 'funny' - clairvoyance, tummy hair growth and cottage cheese toes could obviously never be side effects, but they convey humour, exasperation, a dose of hysteria, peaking with a final stroke of hilarity and vulgarity just to get it out of her system  i.e. the cottage cheese toes. We have to find something that is unlikely, possibly slightly vulgar and makes a good cross reference not necessarily between podology and gynaecology - I'm going to make a last crazy attempt at a translation that might make sense in Italian:-
 - chiaroveggenza, peli sulla pancia e perdite dai piedi.
- chiaroveggenza, peli sulla pancia e piedite acuta.
- chiaroveggenza, peli sulla pancia e podofilia cronica.
- chiaroveggenza, peli sulla pancia e la presenza di maleodoranti mucose nel metatarso.
After all this I’m the one that needs medication !!!


----------



## You little ripper!

BG, she may be trying to be funny, but in actual fact the symptoms she's  getting could be real. Depression is a possible side effect of  taking fertility drugs. Clairvoyance could be her way of describing  hallucinations, a possible side effect of taking  antidepressants. The tummy hair growth can be a side effect of taking  fertility drugs and many drugs decrease zinc levels in the body, a lack  of which can be one of the causes of athlete's foot or the cottage  cheese toes she talks about.


----------



## BristolGirl

Dear Charles,
You're not wrong by any means, but I was 'reading' Pirlary's explanation about the heavy irony in the book - and, on a personal note, I used to suffer from a swollen foot and sarcastically called it a 'piede di porco' !! so I thought 'it takes one to know one'!!  Just as clairvoyance does not mean having hallucinations, I appreciate the creativity in that - and the toes too of course - so tried to find a translation for Pirlary that is funny and not medical.


----------



## Lorena1970

BristolGirl said:


> I appreciate the creativity in that - and the toes too of course - so tried to find a translation for Pirlary that is funny and not medical.


I think it's a good suggestion (to keep the irony) as "piedi formaggiosi" refers mainly to the smell of the foot and not to the diseases listed above, whilst "piede di porco" sounds funny and odd at same time. Differently, wanting to be realistic, I would use a simple "piede d'atleta".


----------



## luway

I agree with all of you BG, CC and Lorena... there'd be need to find something that conveys both the humor and the factual problem. On that reagard, as Lorena says I sincerely would avoid 'piedi formaggiosi', it makes me think of them being stinky, too. 'Piedi ricottosi' would be much better, then. But, I was thinking about it yesterday, and I realized why also that expression doesn't really sound much to me in this case: because we already have 'mani di ricotta', not very popular but still known, which then could make you think of not that steady feet (which could or couldn't even make sense, so that the reader could end up wondering about what the author meant more than needed). It's just a possibility, not said that it'd happen, but since we are analyzing this case, I thought mentioning also that aspect of what 'ricotta' makes you think of could have been interesting to you.


----------



## Lorena1970

luway said:


> 'Piedi ricottosi' ... I realized why also that expression doesn't really sound much to me in this case: because we already have 'mani di ricotta', not very popular but still known I think it is well known!, which then could make you think of not that steady feet (which could or couldn't even make sense, so that the reader could end up wondering about what the author meant more than needed).



Infatti anche a me "piedi ricottosi" farebbe pensare in prima istanza a  "piedi molli/poco stabili" e non a scerpolature o funghi. Un'altra opzione che mi sovviene potrebbe essere *"piedi ammuffiti"*


----------



## luway

_*Ammuffiti*_    forse anche *...e piedi muffosi* o _*che fan la muffa*_?

E che ne direste di _*...e piedi che si squagliano*_ o *...e piedi frollati*?


EDIT: tanto per restare in linea e introdurre 'al meglio' quanto seguirà... al posto di _peli sulla pancia_ o _crescita di peli sul ventre_, mi verrebbe un..._* ipertricosi addominale*_


----------



## london calling

Cottage cheese isn't _ricotta_, it's "fiocchi di latte" (J***a is the most famous make here):

_Due piedi con i fiocchi (di latte)_ (?)


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> Cottage cheese isn't _ricotta_, it's "fiocchi di latte" (J***a is the most famous make here):
> 
> _Due piedi con i fiocchi (di latte)_ (?)


It's not the same, I know, but ricotta is better known in Italy and the appearance is near enough. After all, if the original text were in Italian, how would you translate "ricotta" into English, to give the same idea of the appearance? I'd probably say "cottage cheese".


----------



## Peninsular

_piedi alla caciotta_?


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> It's not the same, I know, but ricotta is better known in Italy and the appearance is near enough. After all, if the original text were in Italian, how would you translate "ricotta" into English, to give the same idea of the appearance? I'd probably say "cottage cheese".


I'd say "ricotta", because that's what it's called in English! How long has it been since you've food-shopped in the UK?

As to ricotta's being better known...well, it is of couse, but the the supermarkets have been full of cottage cheese for quite a while now, as a matter of fact, the brand I (sort of) mentioned being the most famous. My friends, who all seem to be on a permanent diet, have taken to bringing it to work for lunch (and I've got some in the fridge because I like it). Another friend uses it to make cheescake (not the same at all, unfortunately, cream/curd cheese is definitely the best!).

Anyway, apart from that, I thought it could work as a joke, given the Italian expression "qualcosa con i/coi fiocchi", but I'll let the natives have their say about that.


----------



## luway

Be', LL, come dicevamo con Lorena, funziona bene come corrispettivo visivo, però c'è anche da tener conto che ad alcuni può far pensare a qualcosa tipo 'tremolante' (Lorena diceva, piedi molli/poco stabili) perché non è del tutto inusuale dire 'mani di ricotta' (= mani di pastafrolla/burro) nel caso di qualcuno a cui cade tutto di mano quasi non riuscisse ad avere una presa salda. È chiaro che non lo si direbbe per i piedi dato che (in genere!) non stringono cose, ma dato che quel modo di dire c'è ed è riferito a un'altra parte anatomica, si rischia che l'uso di _piedi di ricotta/ricottosi_ lo richiami alla mente. Ecco perché ci stavamo orientando su soluzioni diverse (tipo muffa o frollatura o, per restare di più sui prodotti a base di latte e al senso di umido e forma strana, lo squagliarsi)...


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Anyway, apart from that, I thought it could work as a joke, given the Italian expression "qualcosa con i/coi fiocchi",



I disagree here  as giving the idea of something that "si decompone" is fundamental here.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> I disagree here  as giving the idea of something that "si decompone" is fundamental here.


A dir la verità l'inglese per me mette l'accento più sul fatto visivo, anche se è chiaro che qui si parla di una qualche micosi. Comunque, tocca a voi natives decidere.

Ma non mi venite dire che la ricotta e i fiocchi di latte sono la stessa cosa!


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> A dir la verità l'inglese per me mette l'accento più sul fatto visivo, anche se è chiaro che qui si parla di una qualche micosi. Comunque, tocca a voi natives decidere.


I agree.  She's concerned with what they look like and not the medical condition, which is why she calls them 'cottage cheese toes' and not 'athlete's foot' or whatever else it might be.


----------



## luway

london calling said:


> A dir la verità l'inglese per me mette l'accento più sul fatto visivo, anche se è chiaro che qui si parla di una qualche micosi. Comunque, tocca a voi natives decidere.



l.c., anche per me è importante rendere quello. E proprio per questo motivo dicevo che se usiamo 'ricott...qualcosa' c'è il rischio che l'immagine che per prima si forma nella mente del lettore sia di piedi che hanno poca stabilità, tremolanti, qualcosa del genere, forse poi penserà all'aspetto della ricotta e si costruirà quindi l'immagine che stiamo cercando di evocare (anche perché noi qui abbiamo ormai scelto, mi pare, di usare 'piedi' e non 'dita dei piedi', per cui -sempre per il lettore- il richiamo a cosa può esservi tra le dita deve venire in modo più immediato, a mio avviso, non dopo aver valutato altre possibili alternative di senso).

Quindi...... siamo un po' impantanati, mi pare, se 'piedi muffosi/frollati' come alternativa a 'ricottosi' (per ovviare quanto sopra) non vi suona. Allora mi sbizzarrisco io, intanto, e vi propongo qualcosa che mi ha in qualche modo suggerito proprio l.c. con la sua esperienza in formaggi in fiocchi:

"...chiaroveggenza, ipertricosi addominale e un'intera/una fabbrica di Jo**a fra le dita dei piedi."

(il marchio commerciale è effetivamente così noto che tutti coglierebbero l'immagine e saprebbero visualizzarla esattamente per com'era intesa nell'originale; 'intera fabbrica' aggiunge il tono sarcastico, ma forse potrebbe anche bastare "...e dello Jo**a fra le dita dei piedi" perché messo lì a fine elenco richiama decisamente il 'motto di spirito'! )





> Ma non mi venite dire che la ricotta e i fiocchi di latte sono la stessa cosa!



io ti so dire dopo che mi avrò assaggiato la tua cheese cake...


----------



## pirlary

luway said:


> Quindi...... siamo un po' impantanati, mi pare, se 'piedi muffosi/frollati' come alternativa a 'ricottosi' (per ovviare quanto sopra) non vi suona. Allora mi sbizzarrisco io, intanto, e vi propongo qualcosa che mi ha in qualche modo suggerito proprio l.c. con la sua esperienza in formaggi in fiocchi:
> 
> "...chiaroveggenza, ipertricosi addominale e un'intera/una fabbrica di Jo**a fra le dite dei piedi."
> 
> (il marchio commerciale è effetivamente così noto che tutti coglierebbero l'immagine e saprebbero visualizzarla esattamente per com'era intesa nell'originale; 'intera fabbrica' aggiunge il tono sarcastico, ma forse potrebbe anche bastare "...e dello Jo**a fra le dita dei piedi" perché messo lì a fine elenco richiama decisamente il 'motto di spirito'! )




Dico la verità, se il problema di "piedi formaggiosi" è che da l'idea che puzzino, "piedi ammuffiti" mi sembra ancora peggio da questo punto di vista. Nella mia zona (Bologna), le screpolature bianche fra le dita dei piedi si chiamano proprio "ricotta" e la ricotta ha anche il vantaggio che non puzza quindi escluderebbe il problema derivante dal tirare in ballo i formaggi.

E non so voi, ma se "piedi di ricotta" può darmi l'impressione che siano poco stabili, "piedi ricottosi" è un altro paio di maniche perché non mi ricorda per niente l'espressione "mani di ricotta" che poi è molto più comune nella formula "mani di burro/pasta frolla" che avete già ricordato.

Riguardo l'ultima proposta di Luway, temo che ci stiamo allontanando un po' troppo dall'originale e stiamo perdendo di vista il fatto che si tratta della traduzione di una *graphic novel* quindi il tutto deve entrare in un baloon, ragion per cui mi sento di escludere "e un'intera/una fabbrica di Jo**a fra le dita dei piedi" innanzitutto in ragione dello spazio ridotto a disposizione. Vorrei, naturalmente, mantenere il più possibile l'idea dell'originale, ma tradurre fumetto e tradurre narrativa sono due cose ben diverse...

Oltretutto, mi pare che così facendo si gonfi di comicità un'espressione che originariamente è soltanto ironica.

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## luway

Pirlary, sono d'accordo anch'io con il punto che sollevi (se se ne era già parlato --ora non riesco a rileggere tutto--, allora avevo scordato la questione 'fumetto', dato che quella lista era così lunga avevo iniziato a pensare alla narrativa... ho lavorato all'inserimento di testo tradotto su libri inglesi illustrati e quindi capisco bene il problema! ).
Ti dico però in tutta sincerità che qui, dove ne abbiamo discusso, 'piedi ricottosi' mi suona un'ottima soluzione, ma non sono certa che se lo leggessi altrove senza averne mai sentito parlare prima mi porterebbe a pensare all'immagine dei 'cottage cheese toes'...  ("dita dei piedi ricottose" per caso ci sta nel baloon al posto di solo "piedi ricottosi"? )
Ciao!


----------



## london calling

E' chiaro che va meglio "piedi" di "dita dei piedi", sono d'accordo con voi. 

Comunque, non saprei a questo punto che cosa consigliare (la mia l'ho detta, adesso tocca a voi), ma bisogna in qualche modo mantenere la battuta ironica - a me _piedi ricottosi_ non fa ridere (non mi fa neanche sorridere), anche se mi rendo conto che per motivi di "spazio" pirlary non ha molta scelta.

Io la cheesecake non la faccio qui in Italia perché non trovo il nostro "cream/curd cheese" e non mi piace fatto con altri formaggi (e ne ho provati, credetemi).


----------



## Lorena1970

Mi viene in mente anche "_piedi cagliati_" oppure "_caglio ai piedi_", tanto per non farsi mancare nulla!


----------



## pirlary

Lorena1970 said:


> Mi viene in mente anche "_piedi cagliati_" oppure "_caglio ai piedi_", tanto per non farsi mancare nulla!



Questa sì che mi piace! è un'espressione un po' più colta, devo valutare se è in linea con il tono del testo, però mi piace molto. 
Comunque sono molto contenta di aver sollevato una discussione così appassionante


----------



## Lorena1970

pirlary said:


> Questa sì che mi piace! è un'espressione un po' più colta, devo valutare se è in linea con il tono del testo, però mi piace molto.



Bene, alla fine ce l'abbiamo fatta! Ti dirò che, indipendentemente dal fatto che l'ho proposta io, anche a me piace e mi pare si adatti al tuo contesto.


----------



## pirlary

Lorena1970 said:


> Bene, alla fine ce l'abbiamo fatta! Ti dirò che, indipendentemente dal fatto che l'ho proposta io, anche a me piace e mi pare si adatti al tuo contesto.



Finalmente! 
Sono abbastanza sicura della mia scelta, adesso c'è solo da sperare che dopo tutto questo discutere il revisore non ci cacci una bella riga sopra!


----------



## luway

pirlary said:


> Finalmente!
> Sono abbastanza sicura della mia scelta, adesso c'è solo da sperare che dopo tutto questo discutere il revisore non ci cacci una bella riga sopra!



Be', in quel caso hai almeno delle alternative! 
In bocca al lupo


----------

